# False Widow Slings



## dodgy (Sep 15, 2009)

i found a false widow with her egg sack in my back garden, so i re-housed them. 
they all molted into slings about a week ago, really tiny little things.
quite a lot of them, the adult 1 was only a few milimeters in size unless that was the dad looking after the sack. he's now vanished.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

nice pics mate im getting a couple off females off TiMiSdRuNk


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Are you sure those are Steatoda slings? They look a little like our garden spiders..... 

This is one of the females Matt is having


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah they look alot like Garden spider slings


----------



## dodgy (Sep 15, 2009)

not sure no, its just that the false widow was sat on the egg sack, i assumed it was hers, whatever they are when they get a little bigger im letting them go in a wood near me.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Are you sure those are Steatoda slings? They look a little like our garden spiders.....
> 
> This is one of the females Matt is having
> 
> image


yeah thats my baby lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I have loads of False widows have couple with a egg sacks, they seem to like my house i tend to catch them up as they tend to be living in places i dont want them!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> i have loads of false widows have couple with a egg sacks, they seem to like my house i tend to catch them up as they tend to be living in places i dont want them!


your shoes?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Shoes, coats, bags


----------

